# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 1 tháng 05/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Didau sẽ giới thiệu đến các bạn một số thông tin khuyến mãi hấp dẫn có thể “để dành” cho những chuyến đi vào tháng 5 tháng 6 tới  :Big Grin: . Điểm đến tuần này sẽ là khách sạn muối ở Bolivia, một khách sạn khá độc đáo, mới lạ được làm từ muối  :Smile: . Cuối cùng là các tour đến Đà Lạt, Hạ Long, Úc và Hàn Quốc sẽ kết thúc phần cập nhật này.

*TRONG NƯỚC*

*Green Island Hotel, Hà Tiên, Kiên Giang - “Summer Package”*

Giá: 1.869.000 VND++/Package (dành cho 3 người lớn và 2 em bé dưới 6 tuổi)

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm Phòng Superior hướng sông và núi cùng điểm tâm sángMiễn phí đưa và đón khách tại bến xe Hà TiênWelcome drink và Trái cây miễn phí trong phòng

Chương trình áp dụng từ 05/04/2012 - 30/09/2012 (không bao gồm các ngày Lễ 30/04 và 02/09)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Vạn Chài Resort, Thanh Hóa - “Gói khuyến mại mùa hè sôi động 2012”*

Phòng Superior Garden View: 4.561.000 VND++/ 2 ngườiPhòng Superior Ocean View : 5.627.000 VND++/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại khách sạn và ăn sáng tự chọn hàng ngàyTặng Coupon thức uống miễn phí tại Taipan Bar3 bữa ăn (trưa hoặc tối) đặc biệt tại nhà hàng Đại DươngTặng Coupon 30 phút massage chân hoặc tắm thảo dược (đối với phòng Superior Garden View) và 60 phút massage Aroma toàn thân (đối với phòng Superior Ocean View) tại Cỏ Nature Spa

Lưu ý:
Phụ thu phí vận chuyển và phí đưa đónGiá trên chưa bao gồm thuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 15/04/2012 - 30/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*La Sapinette Hotel, Đà Lạt - “Summer Package 2012”*

Giá: 1.990.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm phòng Deluxe với bữa sáng1 bữa ăn tối kiểu Việt NamNước uống chào đón khi đến và tặng 2 phiếu thức uốngDịch vụ xe bus đưa đón trung tâm Đà Lạt theo lịch trìnhGiảm 10% dịch vụ giặt ủi và 10% dịch vụ ăn uốngThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012 (không áp dụng trong những giai đoạn: 28/04 - 02/05 và 31/08 - 02/09)

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Hoàng Ngọc Beach Resort & Spa, Mũi Né - “Summer Promotion 2012”*

Giá: 199 USD/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:
2 đêm phòng Superior Garden View và bữa sáng buffet mỗi ngày1 bữa ăn tối hoặc ăn trưaĐón và đưa khách từ Tp.HCM đến Hoàng Ngọc Resort bằng xe busGiảm 20% dịch vụ ăn uống, 25% Mini Bar, 30% dịch vụ Massage & Spa và 35% dịch vụ giặt ủiThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 02/05/2012 - 30/092012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Bạch Dương Hotel, Nha Trang*

Giá: từ 500.000 - 770.000 VND/phòng/đêm

Tọa lạc trên đường Trần Phú, gần biển. Khách sạn mới,, đạt tiêu chuẩn 2 sao, có kiến trúc kết hợp giữa nét hiện đại và truyền thống. Đội ngũ nhân viên thân thiện, phục vụ nhiệt tình. Hệ thống phòng đẹp, sạch sẽ và đầy đủ tiện nghi

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Kỳ thú khách sạn muối ở Bolivia*

Đến với hồ muối nổi tiếng thế giới Colchani, Bolivia, bạn sẽ bị cuốn hút bởi vẻ đẹp mới lạ và độc đáo của một khách sạn làm hoàn toàn từ muối. Khách sạn độc đáo này mang tên De Sal Playa nằm ở Bolivia, với một quầy bar, phòng khách, phòng ăn và 15 phòng ngủ. Mọi thứ trong khách sạn từ gạch, tường, sàn nhà, mái nhà cho đến tất cả bàn ghế và thậm chí là giường đều làm từ muối. Giá thuê phòng mỗi đêm ở đây là 130 USD. Hãy thử đến đây một lần để chiêm ngưỡng và có những trải nghiệm thú vị tại khách sạn muối độc đáo này nhé!


*Xem video ngắn giới thiệu khách sạn độc đáo này nhé:*

----------

